# Innotek Field Pro shock collar????



## JBird227 (Feb 23, 2008)

I am thinking about buying the "Innotek® Field Pro™ Scout Electronic Dog Training Collar Kit" and was wondering if anybody out there has one and how they feel about it. I like it for its smaller size.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 25, 2008)

*JBird*



JBird227 said:


> I am thinking about buying the "Innotek® Field Pro™ Scout Electronic Dog Training Collar Kit" and was wondering if anybody out there has one and how they feel about it. I like it for its smaller size.



I have had two Innotek collars and was extremely disappointed with the quality of the collars and Innoteks customer service. Basically both collars were very inconsistent and did not even come close to working at the range they were advertised to. A call to customer service basically ended up with them telling me that I had (2) disposable collars since they didn't repair them. They offered to give me a small discount on buying another collar. I would check on the guarantee and if these collars are able to be repaired. I will tell you that I invested in a Tritronics collar (3 dog) and the difference compared to Innotek is night and day.


----------



## JBird227 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have heard nothing but good things about tritronics, Thanks for the input. Ill just have to save a little more for one of them...


----------



## sljones (Feb 27, 2008)

*Shock Collar*

I have a friend who has a Tritronics Sports G3 Combo & swears by it. He uses it on beagles.


----------



## JBird227 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats good to hear, I have been looking at that G3 combo.


----------



## beretta (Feb 27, 2008)

This is what I use. Excellent customer service!! http://shop.sportdogbrand.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=6


Check ebay before you order one.


----------



## bobman (Mar 14, 2008)

Innotech is the absolute worst ecollar on the market, which is why they are going out of the ecollar business

Spend a little more and get a Tri tronics a collar malfunction can really set your training back


----------



## ch035 (Mar 21, 2008)

buy a dogtra!! i got mine used from ebay and it was the best money I have ever spent! you will find that the cheaper shock collars do not have good adjustments on them and that on one settings the dog will not react and on the next the dogs feet will leave the ground...i bought a sportdog and it was inhumane and i took it back... the goal is not to fry your dog but to get its attention...kinda like poking it or jerking a leash


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Mar 21, 2008)

I Love Mine....good Investment Imo....SORRY...I heave an innotec


----------

